#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  MBA programs in USA-Top universities In USA-Management Programs in USA

## shivi.attitude

_Hi!  This is Shivi, an education expert for education in USA.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in USA_

Pursuing Masters in Management  in United States is a dream for most of the graduates .Most of the students prefer MBA from US colleges such as Harvard University,Yale University etc.Over 80% of  the candidates prefer the US as their study destination for MBA, with UK  and Canada falling in second and third places. It goes without saying  that MBA was born here and US is the world’s largest economy. These  factors only add to the MBA programs flourishing in this part of the  world, with a large range of subject choices available for an MBA  student.


*Details about MBA Programs in USA*
*
Degree Recognition*
The term MBA itself is a  high demand master’s degree in the professional world. But a student  pursuing this esteemed course from a US educational institution stands a  far better and prosperous future, in terms of earnings and respect, as  compared to students earning this degree from other B-schools.

*Degree Structure*
Many colleges and  universities in the US offer different kinds of MBA programs, depending  upon the students’ needs and demands. The most common amongst these  include One Year Full-Time MBA program, Two Year Full-Time MBA program,  Part-Time MBA program, Online MBA, and Executive MBA. Full time MBA  programs are designed for students who are fresh graduates and  postgraduates and are not yet established in the industry. These courses  are usually taken by students who can personally finance, take loans,  or qualify for merit scholarship. With one year full-time MBA program,  students are taught management skills since they already have know-how  about professional network and extracurricular business skills. 

*Academic Calendar*
American universities  follow a slightly different academic calendar compared to UK  universities. The academic year followed in all US universities is  organized by semesters - Fall and Spring. The fall semester runs from  August through December, while the spring semester starts in January and  ends in May. However, certain universities also run a summer semester,  extending from May to August, but most students choose not to attend  this semester and pursue vacation, work, or internship instead.

*Specializations for MBA Program*
Finance; Healthcare;  Accounting; Human Resource Development; Marketing; Project Management;  Entrepreneurship; Criminal Justice; Consulting; Engineering; E-Business;  Education; Executive Level; General Management; Global Management;  Hospitality and Tourism; Industrial Management; Information Systems;  Knowledge Management; Leadership; Media; Non-Profit Making and  Governmental Organizations; Real Estate; Sports Management; Technology  Management; Telecommunication

*Admissions Requirements** for taking up MBA in USA*

 Candidates applying  for an MBA program in US should have a Bachelor’s degree. However, for  students applying from India, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, and Australia,  having a three-year Bachelor’s degree is not sufficient and they must  also possess a Master’s degree.

 Even though every  university has its own individual admissions requirement, it is highly  essential for every candidate to have a good past academic record, in  order to get admission in a good business school. Most universities  require an official transcript or mark sheet for every college and  university attended after secondary school. Any correspondence courses  or diploma courses attended should also be submitted via transcripts. GMAT and TOEFL are  the most important entrance tests required to be taken for starting the  admission process of MBA in US. These test scores should be attached  along with the MBA admission application form. A candidate should secure  an average of 680 on the GMAT exam to be eligible for admission in a  top American B-school, though this score can touch the upper limit of  720 as well, making the competition even tougher. Students with a  couple years of work experience are highly preferred by most of the top  business schools of US, though it is not mandatory. However, relevant  work experience is always an added advantage to get admission in a good  college. Getting enrolled in an MBA program in US requires a minimum of  three years of working experience. Candidates with  work experience should also submit a detailed resume highlighting  relevant information, like position(s) held, achievements, and scope of  work. Letter of  recommendation is an essential requirement in the MBA admission  procedure. Ideally, you should give three letters of recommendation from  people you know personally and . Ask them to include your  qualities, objectives, strengths, and importance and usefulness of the  MBA program to the candidate. Application essay,  also known as personal essay, is another significant element in the  admission process. You should focus on your strategies in convincing the  admission authority in giving you preference over other candidates. In  short, the application essay is the first impression of you as an  individual, which should be the topmost*.
*
For more details on MBA in US & Other such opportunities, please leave a comment on this thread...  :): 





  Similar Threads: microcontroller lab programs Announcement for Admission in Management Programs of IGNOU MBA programs in UK-Top universities In UK-Management Programs in UK MBA programs in Canada- Management programs in Canada- MBA education in Canada

----------

